# Sewing pen



## JimH (Nov 1, 2012)

Hello all! I built my wife a new sewing station using oak.Well after I finished it the wife said now I need a custom pen to go with it.
So I looked through her fabric and found this piece with the bears on it.
I glued it to a sierra tube and then placed some of her sewing pens around it. I let that set up for 24 hours and then cast it in clear resin.
This is the final result.Needless to say she is very happy with the pen.
You know what they say."Happy wife means happy life" LOL
Thanks for looking!!![attachment=12961][attachment=12962]


----------



## BarbS (Nov 1, 2012)

That's amazing you can do that. I'll bet she IS happy! Very nice.


----------



## kweinert (Nov 1, 2012)

What did you use to cast it?

I've thought of casting for some specific needs (not fond of turning plastic) but I'm not sure exactly what to use. I see that Penn State Industries has a casting kit and that Alumilite has some as well - but I'm not sure which of the Alumilite options is usually used for pen casting.

Thanks for any info.

Ken


----------



## JimH (Nov 1, 2012)

BarbS said:


> That's amazing you can do that. I'll bet she IS happy! Very nice.



Hello Barb!! Thanks for the kind words.She does like all of it very much.
But I just bought her a new embrodery (not spelled right) machine so now I have to make the top of that pen into a stylus so it works with her new machine. Never ends.LOL


----------



## JimH (Nov 1, 2012)

kweinert said:


> What did you use to cast it?
> 
> I've thought of casting for some specific needs (not fond of turning plastic) but I'm not sure exactly what to use. I see that Penn State Industries has a casting kit and that Alumilite has some as well - but I'm not sure which of the Alumilite options is usually used for pen casting.
> 
> ...



Hello Ken! I haven't ever used the alumilite so I can't help you there.
I always us Silmar 41 and I get it from us.composites.It is very easy to work with and also easy to turn.Now if you are casting just regular blanks you won't need any pressure.But if you are casting clear blanks like this one and the watch pen blanks and so on.You will need a pressure pot.
Good luck!!!


----------

